# gobble gobble gobble



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 17, 2009)

went to central nc on opening gobble day. heard a few when they flew down from the roost but they shut up all day after that. had a few hens within 15 yards but no gobblers tryin to get some'. grrrrrrrrrr

well im back in my neck of the woods and have spotted a few ground draggers. ima set a small ground blind up after work where i know they're running threw, i just dont know what time of day. ima itchen for some turkey jerkey!

anybody else havin any luck


----------



## daltonmcgill (Apr 17, 2009)

i havent been yet ill probably only get to go like 1 weekend because i got baseball games like every weekend :evil:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been twice since opening day (the report I posted here) and haven't seen any. I heard 4 gobbles off the roost and that's it. Because I tore my meniscus, it's doubtful that I'll get back out there.


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2009)

10 more days.................... 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 17, 2009)

OUr season starts next saturday, I think I am actually gonna go out this year. The past 3 or 4 years I went fishing instead :shock: Spring gobbler is my favorite season though and I have been seeing a lot of turkeys lately. Last week I was driving home from work and saw atleast 30 birds in a field, with almost half of them in full strut mode. Unfortunately I have not seen much else but a ton of deer around my house, but I am heading up to my cabin tomorrow, so I will take a walk around there to look for some sign. Good luck, I love calling them in, so much fun.


----------



## switchback (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't went because I've been fishing. My buddy went this morning. Was wanting to go but I got one with my bow during deer season, so I guess I'll just fish instead.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 20, 2009)

as soon as i get one ill be fishing too  i'd love to shoot one with a bow thats pretty tough

we did get a nice doe sunday morning thanks to some rich folk that plow'd it with there car and kept on goin. from the pieces of grill on the road i could tell it was a chevy so im hoping they'll stop by the dealership today to get'r fix'd. now that would be a win win for me


----------

